# Identifying old barnwood as chestnut?



## bald9eagle

What can I look for to identify wood as possibly being chestnut?

I have two boards from an old barn and also a chunk cut out from partially rotted bottom sill on a log cabin. 

From the boards I have turned one turkey call. The wood is somewhat of a chocolate/gray/blonde ( hard to describe) color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bald9eagle

This call has been wiped down with tru-oil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

Gonna be hard to ID that as chestnut since it's oak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bald9eagle

That was my first guess but I've never worked chestnut. I didn't know if it looked a lot like oak or not.


----------



## Sidecar

This is a great post !!!.....Hey CWS.....You know the old Hordey farm out on Carroll Northern rd.....right across from sunny hill popcorn farm.....well the big barn has come to time and crumpled a bit , kenny r. said knock myself out take anything........some good beams and siding , slate and stuff out there ......anything ya wanna get.....the hoe is out there if need to pull more down


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I think the best way to know that it's NOT chestnut before turning or planing is by looking at the end grain. Oak, which is a pretty popular wood for barns and cabins both, will have visible rays. I think chestnut has rays, but you can't see them without magnifying. Perhaps Paul could validate that?




bald9eagle said:


> That was my first guess but I've never worked chestnut. I didn't know if it looked a lot like oak or not.


----------



## barry richardson

phinds said:


> Gonna be hard to ID that as chestnut since it's oak.


Maybe it's Chesnut Oak


----------



## bald9eagle

My dad brought it over and told me he "thought" it might be chestnut. I have never laid eyes on chestnut myself (to my knowledge, anyway). I think my first comment to him was "It sure looks like oak".


----------



## phinds

JR Custom Calls said:


> I think the best way to know that it's NOT chestnut before turning or planing is by looking at the end grain. Oak, which is a pretty popular wood for barns and cabins both, will have visible rays. I think chestnut has rays, but you can't see them without magnifying. Perhaps Paul could validate that?


Chestnut rays can only sometimes be seen even with a 10X loupe and only just barely even then. Never with the naked eye. You can see that on my site or in even more detail here:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_anatomy/ring porous/_ring porous.htm#chestnut

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## bald9eagle

Who knew you needed a microscope for woodworking? Lol.


----------



## phinds

bald9eagle said:


> Who knew you needed a microscope for woodworking? Lol.


I haven't looked at a microscope in 50+ years. You only need a 10X loupe and for some stuff you just need good eyes.


----------



## bald9eagle

I don't even know what that is...lol.

Seriously though I do have access to one at work but the magnification on it is greater than 10 I think. We use it to look at fiber orientation in the paper we make and to check wear on our machine blades. I may cut off a piece and carry to work just because you have piqued my interest in wood rays. Thanks.


----------

